# Jennys Babies :)



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well she had 2 BOYS!!! But I couldnt be happier! Shes a first freshener and such an amazing mom! Only one boy has blue eyes but they are both super cute!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

OMG that white one is just adorable! Congrats on them :stars:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

awe they are both very cute


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Are you SURE we can't just keep all the babies??


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

:shrug: What babies? I dont know what your talking about?

These pics are of the PRIZE winning babies I just bought  

Im in if your in onder:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are so cute....  :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Way cute!!! I love the red boy... he is just striking!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

He has the most amazing blue eyest too!
It sux these boys arent registered  Still pretty though lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

what absolute cuties!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

congrats they are cute..as


----------



## Mouse (Mar 4, 2010)

They're adorable! :thumb:


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

What cuties! Congratulations!!! And lucky you to have grass! We've still got a foot of snow here *sigh*


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

They are adorable!! Congrats.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

too cute! congrats!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh you have some cutie patooties there! I love the little bit of brown on the white one above his eyes. Congrats to Jenny and all! :stars:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

they are adorable!!


----------

